# [ALSA] nforce 2 - gros probleme (resolu)

## niin

Bonjour ; j'ai un gros soucis de son sur mon pc ; je viens d'installer gentoo et j'ai tente de configurer les drivers alsa mais ca marche pas ; et apres recherche sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouve de sujet qui correspondait vraiment au probleme que j'ai ; en toute les sollution ne marche pas. Enfin bref, le driver n'a pas l'air de trouver ma carte son et quand j'essaye de lancer le module, voila ce que ca donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> desktop nforce # /etc/init.d/alsasound start
> 
>  * Loading ALSA modules...
> ...

 

j'ai un peu du mal la.

MerciLast edited by niin on Mon Feb 07, 2005 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

Salut j'ai peut-être une idée en ce qui concerne ton problème car j'ai ausi une carte-mère qui utilise le chipset nforce2.

1-quel noyau utilises-tu?

2-quelle carte-mère as-tu?

3-dis-moi aussi ce que tu as mis dans ta config tu noyau (en dur, en modules pour le son)

@+++

----------

## nuts

as tu suivi la doc alsa du site gentoo? elle est tres bien faite.

----------

## niin

Pour repondre a la premiere question, ma carte mere est un Abit NF7 et comme noyau, j'ai pris mm-sources 2.6.11 rc2

En ce qui concerne la compilation, j'ai fait genkernel ; les modules compiles sont :

-Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

-Sequencer support

-OSS Mixer API

-OSS PCM API

-OSS Sequencer API

Concernant la doc alsa sur le site gentoo, je l'ai suivie ; elle est en effet tres bien faite. mais en tout cas ca marche pas chez moi.

Sinon j'ai essaye d'installer les drivers nvidia, mais impossible de finir l'installation.

----------

## cylgalad

Essaye avec un noyau stable...

----------

## Adrien

re!   :Very Happy: 

Ok bon moi aussi c une NF7 et j'ai eu petit problème aussi avec ALSA sur cette carte. 

mm-sources   :Confused:   ??? connais pas    :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais bon ça devrait aller quand même.

Déjà fais-toi un vrai noyau et pas un tas de boue avec genkernel. Dans le menuconfig en fait il faut que tu mettes en modules le support pour 2 chipsets différents, à savoir:

intel i8x0

& nforce2 

Enfin je crois que c'est ceux-là (pas sûr de leur nom) mais ce dont je suis sûr c'est qu'il faut en mettre 2 si tu mets que le nforce2 ça suffira pas (je te confirmerai ce soir de toute façon) d'ici là, t'as le temps de te faire un joli noyau à la main qui boote   :Wink: 

Ensuite bien sûr tu mets les modules dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 et dans /etc/modules.d/alsa aussi, puis:

```
# modules-update
```

Voilà, je te confirme tout ça plus précisément ce soir de toute façon!  :Very Happy: 

@++   :Wink: 

----------

## niin

Ha je viens de me rappeler que au demarrage, il n'arrives pas a charger certains modules, et entre autres, il dit qu'il n'arrive pas a monter le snd_intel8x0 :/

Pour le noyau, j'ai pris ca sur conseil d'un ami ; mais je pense pas que ca soit la raison du non-fonctionnement. Enfin j'espere. Pour le genkernel, j'ai fait ca parce qu'a chaque fois que je le fais a la main, le reseau marche pas, et je ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi. :/

----------

## Adrien

 *niin wrote:*   

> Ha je viens de me rappeler que au demarrage, il n'arrives pas a charger certains modules, et entre autres, il dit qu'il n'arrive pas a monter le snd_intel8x0 :/
> 
> Pour le noyau, j'ai pris ca sur conseil d'un ami ; mais je pense pas que ca soit la raison du non-fonctionnement. Enfin j'espere. Pour le genkernel, j'ai fait ca parce qu'a chaque fois que je le fais a la main, le reseau marche pas, et je ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi. :/

 

Nan y'a pas de raison que ton noyau marche pas, je dis juste que je connais pas c tout. Mais en ce qui concerne les noyaux compilés avec genkernel, desfois y'a des trucs qui merdent alors il vaut mieux le faire à la main. Au début j'utilisais genkernel aussi, par flemme et par peur de l'inconnu  :Razz:   Mais les gens de ce forum m'ont convaincu d'utiliser make!

Si ton module ne se charge pas c'est sûrement de là que vient le problème, car il est nécessaire pour le son. Est-ce que tu l'as bien mis dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ? et dans /etc/modules.d/alsa ??

En ce qui concerne ton problème de réseau quand tu fais le noyau à la main, ça vient peut-être de certaines options que t'as oublier de mettre en dur. Pour ça, tout est dans la doc ou dans les rubriques help du menuconfig   :Wink: 

Bon courage

----------

## niin

En fait au demarage il m'affiche le message "Can't mount module snd_intel8x0" ou un truc dans le genre. Donc je pense qu'il a detecte la carte son, qu'il tente de lancer le module, mais... il y arrive pas ; et une fois j'avais ajoute le snd_intel8x0 au modules.autoload mais au demarrage il m'affichait juste une erreur supplementaire.

Elle est ou la doc du menuconfig ? (question surement tres tres con mais j'ai pas trouve)

----------

## nuts

moi je paris que en faisant un petit menuconfig, le intel8x0 n est pas cocher * ou M dans le noyau ce qui fait que ca ne amrche pas

----------

## manu.acl

C'est où déjà les chipsets dans la conf du kernel ? (ça fait bien 1 an que j'ai pas refait de config  :Confused: )

----------

## nuts

c est dans device drivers.

la tu regle totu, les chips, le son, la video etc...

puis faut aller dans sound

[*] pour alsa

puis aller dans pci devices

<M> intel8x0, nforce audio...

----------

## niin

 *nuts wrote:*   

> moi je paris que en faisant un petit menuconfig, le intel8x0 n est pas cocher * ou M dans le noyau ce qui fait que ca ne amrche pas

 

La ligne en question est bien "Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller" j'imagine. Sinon j'aurais l'air encore plus con.

----------

## niin

 *nuts wrote:*   

> c est dans device drivers.
> 
> la tu regle totu, les chips, le son, la video etc...
> 
> puis faut aller dans sound
> ...

 

ya pas de ligne "intel8x0, nforce audio" ; ya que celle que g mis un peu plus qui pourrait correspondre. j'ai bon ?

----------

## nuts

```

 < > ALi PCI Audio M5451 (NEW)                                                                                    

 < > ATI IXP 150/200/250/300 (NEW)                                                                                

 < > ATI IXP 150/200/250 Modem (NEW)                                                                              

 < > Aureal Advantage (NEW)                                                                                       

 < > Aureal Vortex (NEW)                                                                                           

 < > Aureal Vortex 2 (NEW)                                                                                        

 < > Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                                                                 

 < > Bt87x Audio Capture (NEW)                                                                                    

 < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (NEW)                                                

 < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281 (NEW)                                                                     

 < > EMU10K1 (SB Live! & Audigy, E-mu APS) (NEW)                                                                  

 < > Korg 1212 IO (NEW)                                                                                           

 < > Digigram miXart (NEW)                                                                                        

 < > NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX (NEW)                                                                                    

 < > RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO (NEW)                                                                               

 < > RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO (NEW)                                                                             

 < > RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall) (NEW)                                                                              

 < > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio (NEW)                                                                               

 < > Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018 (NEW)                                                                        

 < > Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754 (NEW)                                                                              

 < > Avance Logic ALS4000 (NEW)                                                                                   

 < > C-Media 8738, 8338 (NEW)                                                                                     

 < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370 (NEW)                                                                       

 < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 (NEW)                                                                  

 < > ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1) (NEW)                                                                          

 < > ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E) (NEW)                                                                       

 < > ESS Allegro/Maestro3 (NEW)                                                                                   

 < > ForteMedia FM801 (NEW)                                                                                       

 < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24) (NEW)                                                                            

 < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT) (NEW)                                                                          

 <M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111                                              

 < > Intel i8x0/MX440; SiS 7013; NForce; AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                                  │ │

 < > S3 SonicVibes (NEW)                                                                                          

 < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 South Bridge (NEW)                                                                       

 < > Digigram VX222 (NEW) 
```

----------

## niin

ha bah c'est bien celui la ; il est pas detaille dans le mien mais ca a bien l'air d'etre le meme ; de toute facon je vois pas d'autre sollution.

----------

## Adrien

Voilà nickel maintenant je peux te dire lesquels c'est   :Wink: 

Tu mets ça dans ta config:

```
 <M> Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111                                              

 < > Intel i8x0/MX440; SiS 7013; NForce; AMD768/8111 modems (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                                  │ │ 

 < > S3 SonicVibes (NEW)                                                                                          

 <M> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 South Bridge (NEW)                                                                        

 < > Digigram VX222 (NEW) 
```

Mets bien le VIA en module aussi, en tout cas chez moi avec une ABIT NF7 il me faut les 2   :Smile: 

Et après tu modifie les fichiers que je t'avais dit et tu <modules-update>

----------

## nuts

pourquoi tu veux mettre via dans alsa sachant que le son c est le nforce qui gere?

----------

## Adrien

 *nuts wrote:*   

> pourquoi tu veux mettre via dans alsa sachant que le son c est le nforce qui gere?

 

Pour ça:

```
# lspci | grep -i audio

Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller 
```

J'avoue que j'ai du mal à saisir vu que le son est gèré par une nforce, mais si je ne mets pas les 2 en tout cas, ça ne fonctionne pas!

J'ai déjà essayé.   :Smile: 

On verra bien si ça marche chez lui de toute façon   :Wink: 

----------

## niin

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Voilà nickel maintenant je peux te dire lesquels c'est  
> 
> Tu mets ça dans ta config:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok pour les deux modules, ils ont ete tous les deux compiles par genkernel ; j'ai ajoute les deux dans le modules.autoload mais je ne comprend pas comment ajouter le nforce dans le fichier alsa ; c'est plein d'alias et de sound_slot, j'ai pas envie de faire une connerie. le fichier actuellement est comme cela (hors commentaires) :

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

----------

## nuts

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Adrien

 *niin wrote:*   

> ok pour les deux modules, ils ont ete tous les deux compiles par genkernel ; j'ai ajoute les deux dans le modules.autoload mais je ne comprend pas comment ajouter le nforce dans le fichier alsa ; c'est plein d'alias et de sound_slot, j'ai pas envie de faire une connerie. le fichier actuellement est comme cela (hors commentaires) :
> 
> options snd  device_mode=0666
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0
> ...

 

Pour le fichier alsa, moi je les ai mis comme ça:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx snd-intel8x0
```

----------

## nuts

moi ce que je ne comprends pqs c est pourquoi avoir ajouter via, sachant que via n est pas present au niveau materiel, surtout en hardware. c est installer des modules inutilement, j ai une nf7-s et j ai jamais eua  mettre via quelque part

```
kapoue nuts # cd /usr/src/linux

kapoue linux # grep -i via .config

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

```

----------

## Adrien

 *nuts wrote:*   

> moi ce que je ne comprends pqs c est pourquoi avoir ajouter via, sachant que via n est pas present au niveau materiel, surtout en hardware. c est installer des modules inutilement, j ai une nf7-s et j ai jamais eua  mettre via quelque part
> 
> ```
> kapoue nuts # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

T'as bien de la chance nuts!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il verra bien mais je ne lui conseille ça que parce que j'en ai eu besoin, après ça sera pê différent pour lui   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## niin

J'ai fait ce que tu as dis et au demarrage, j'ai ce message :

Loading module snd_intel8x0

Failed loading snd_intel8x0

Loading module snd_via82xx

Failed loading snd_via82xx

En tout cas je reste perplexe. Je ne sais pas ou trouver une doc sur le menuconfig qui me permettrait de configurer correctement le noyau. et sinon pensez vous que je devrais lacher les mm-sources pour un truc plus commun comme gentoo-dev-sources ?

----------

## nuts

tu vas dans /usr/src/linux

et tu tapes make menuconfig

ensuite tu prends ton temps, tu selectionne ce qui t interresse en fonction de ton noyau. une fois fini tu quitte et tu sauve, puis tu fais make && make modules_install

puis apres tu fais un cp /arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot (en espererant que /boot est monte sur tu l a mis dans une partition) puis tu edit ton lilo ou ton grub pour qu il boot sur ton bzImage, n oulbie de reinstaller tous tes modules

----------

## niin

la derniere fois que j'ai fait ca j'avais plus de reseau ; donc comme l'a dit Adrien, j'ai du oublie un truc, mais sans doc, je risque pas de savoir quoi.

PS : j'ai pas fait de partition pour le /boot

----------

## Adrien

 *niin wrote:*   

> la derniere fois que j'ai fait ca j'avais plus de reseau ; donc comme l'a dit Adrien, j'ai du oublie un truc, mais sans doc, je risque pas de savoir quoi.
> 
> PS : j'ai pas fait de partition pour le /boot

 

1-Mais après noté les modules à charger dans les fichiers nécessaires, t'as fait un modules-update?

2-Arrête avec genkernel et fais ton noyau à la main!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## niin

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1-Mais après noté les modules à charger dans les fichiers nécessaires, t'as fait un modules-update?

 

je sais plus ; en tout cas, si je suis pas de retour dans avant deux jours, c'est que j'ai mal fait.

----------

## nuts

 *niin wrote:*   

> la derniere fois que j'ai fait ca j'avais plus de reseau ; donc comme l'a dit Adrien, j'ai du oublie un truc, mais sans doc, je risque pas de savoir quoi.
> 
> PS : j'ai pas fait de partition pour le /boot

 

pour le reseau faut mettre le modules forcedeth dans le noyau

----------

## niin

j'ai recompile le noyau avec mes option.

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que le reseau marche (Hourra ! et merci nuts, sinon j'aurais jamais lance le module forcedeth et ca aurait sans doute pas marche)

La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que tout ce qui concerne le son finit par [!!]

Dans quel fichier est loggue tout le foin du demarrage ? comme je pourrais vous le mettre direct ce serait plus simple.

----------

## nuts

chai plus

sinon ya  les pilotes oss de nvidia, ils sont facil a mettre en place, la qualite est la, et ca gere le fait de pouvoir jouer plusieurs son en meme temps. petit bemol, le pilote n est pas extrement stable. moi je l utilise et j ai degager alsa tant que ce dernier ne sera pas foutu de jouer plein de sources a la fois

----------

## niin

quand je veux installer les drivers nvidia, ca me met ca :

ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvsound.ko'.  This is most likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.

----------

## NiLuJe

+1 pour pas prendre un mm, surtout le dernier ^^ (Si jamais t'arrive à avoir du son, tu va en chier plus tard pour faire tourner des drivers proprios du genre cg ati / nvidia ... EDIT : Le nvsound, aussi, par exemple ..  :Very Happy:  )

Commence déjà par compiler un gentoo ou un vanilla non rc ou un ck au ch'tits oignons, et tu testeras des noyals 'instables' du genre mm quand t'aura à peu près pigé comment ca marche ;o)

----------

## niin

bwarf ; ca mort les mm ? je pensais pas que c'etait le bordel comme ca a installer des drivers dessus  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben si tu regardes le guide gentoo sur les kernels, tu verras que les mm sont dis "expérimentaux".

C'est pour çà que les noyaux "de pointe" comme love-sources sont basés dessus. Avec les risques que çà comporte.

On est joueur ou on l'est pas  :Wink: 

----------

## niin

ouais j'avais lu ca, mais on m'avait dit qu'en contrepartie, c'etait ceux qui etaient les plus souvent mis a jour ; mais bon c'est vrai que pour un noob comme moi, c'est pas franchement utile ; tfacon g emerge les gentoo-dev-sources et jv les compiler ; on verra apres.

----------

## nuts

 *niin wrote:*   

> quand je veux installer les drivers nvidia, ca me met ca :
> 
> ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvsound.ko'.  This is most likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.

 

pour le nvsound, il faut les toutes derniere version, elle ne se trouvent pas dans portage si tu veux je te les filerai, et petit soucis dont je viens me rappeller, ils ne fonctionne qu avec les noyau 2.6.9, avec les 2.6.10 ca compile bien, mais y a pas de modules bouhhhh

----------

## niin

bon j'ai emerge les gentoo-dev-sources, il me l'a donc mis dans /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6/. J'ai cree le lien pour l'avoir sur /usr/src/linux comme dit dans le manuel. Mais quand je vais dans menuconfig, il me dit qu'il trouve pas ce qu'il veut et qu'il charge donc les mm-sources :

 *Quote:*   

> desktop linux # make menuconfig
> 
> scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
> 
> #
> ...

 

ca me depasse.

----------

## voltairien

Salut,

J'ai déployé des NF7(-M?) et j'ai bien le son à partir d'un gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10 bien sur. J'ai pas accès aux machines a distances, elles sont arretées, mais sans doute que demain (Samedi) j'aurais la main, je peux transmettre le .config si besoin.

V.

----------

## niin

j'ai configuré mon noyau a partir des gentoo-dev-sources, et j'ai une bonne nouvelle et une mauvaise nouvelle :

la bonne, c'est qu'au demarrage, les modules snd-intel8x0 et autres sont bien lancés ; la mauvaise, c'est que xorg plante (écran noit complet), et comme j'arrive pas a retourner sous la console, ben je n'ai pas le log pour savoir ce qui fonctionne pas (et comme je sais toujours pas dans quel fichier ca va) ; donc je reboote sauvage et je retourne sur le noyau mm pour corriger l'autre noyau, a taton.

----------

## nuts

tu pense a re-emerger tes drivers et autre modules quand tu change de noyau?

----------

## niin

en l'occurence, j'avais pas installé de module supplémentaire ; je ne suis que sur les modules compilés par le noyau ; par contre j'espere que je dois pas encore emerger xorg >_<

----------

## NiLuJe

Ils racontent quoi de beau tes logs Xorg ?

----------

## niin

ben justement , je sais pas ou ils sont, donc je sais pas ce qu'ils disent ; et la je suis pas chez moi donc je saurais que ce soir, enfin si j'arrive a trouver les logs.

----------

## niin

J'avance, je progresse, j'ai trouve les log. Bref, il s'avere que le probleme venait de la souris qui etait mal pointee dans le xorg.conf ; bref j'ai remodifie tout ca, et maintenant la souris est detectee ; mais (forcement ca aurait ete trop beau), j'ai un nouveau message d'erreur qui me dit :

"Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list" ; en gros j'ai pas trop compris l'histoire ; mais si ca vous interpelle, je suis a l'ecoute.

PS : si qqun sait comment faire marcher ftp en console, j'arriverais peut-etre a vous montrer les logs, histoire que ca soit plus clair.  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

normalement cette erreur n'est pas fatale !

pour le ftp en console, tu peux emerger lftp par exemple et apres tu fais 

```
lftp <host>

login <user>

password : ********

put /path/vers/fichier.log
```

----------

## niin

Merci

J'ai mis le log ici : Xorg.0.log

J'ai regardé et je ne vois pas vraiment d'erreur ; la carte vidéo est bien détectée. Donc je ne saisi pas pourquoi j'ai un bete écran noir.

EDIT : J'ai du nouveau : maintenant ca retourne sur la console  après l'écran noir, ce qui m'évite d'avoir a faire un reboot sauvage. mais ca m'en dit pas plus.

----------

## niin

en fait ca marche ; une journee de perdue avec mes betises  :Very Happy: 

donc maintenant j'ai le son impec avec mon pti 5.1 ; merci a tous ceux qui m'ont aide, pis a ceux qui voulaient peut-etre m'aider mais qui connaissaient pas la reponse, comme moi ^_^

----------

## Adrien

 :Arrow:   Résolu   :Wink: 

----------

